# علاء عبد الفتاح : مع الشهداء ذلك أفضل جدًا



## حبة خردل (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مع الشهداء ذلك أفضل جدًا
**




*
* علاء عبد الفتاح
 الخميس 20 أكتوبر 2011 - 9:45 ص بتوقيت القاهرة*

يومان قضيناهما فى المشرحة، يومان مع جثامين تناضل للاحتفاظ بلقب شهيد، تناضل ضد نظام مبارك كله؛ ليس فقط عسكر مبارك الذين دهسهم، ولا إعلام مبارك الذى سحب منهم لقب شهيد ونعتهم بالقتلة، ولا نيابة مبارك التى تملصت من البحث عن حقهم، بل ناضلت الجثامين لتحتفظ ببهاء يليق بالشهادة فى مشرحة مستشفى حكومى فقير منعدم الإمكانيات. ناضلت ضد خرافات عصر مبارك القائلة إن التشريح تمثيل بحرمة الميت لا انتصارا لحقه، ناضلت ضد سطوة فقهاء وقساوسة السلطان القائلين إن الباحث عن العدالة فى الحياة الدنيا وكأنما تخلى عنها فى الآخرة، ناضلت ضد طائفية مبارك التى تجعل فقير يرى فى فقير مثله عداوة ليلتهى عمن سرق لقمة عيشهما.

يومان برفقة موت رحيم وخجل لا يرحم، لماذا يا ربى أغلب شهدائنا فقراء؟ كيف ميزت المدرعة والبندقية؟ الدم واحد والقبر واحد ومع ذلك خذلنا الشهادة مرة تلو الأخرى.
مصر معجبانية وبتختار أحلانا، ومينا دانيال زين ما اختارت. لولاه ما انتصرنا فى المشرحة.


*طوبى للضعفاء*

جاءوا للمستشفى بالمئات بحثا عن أجساد جريحة لعلاجها وأجساد مقتولة لدفنها، جاءوا للمستشفى بحثا عن مأوى فى ليلة تجسدت فيها كل مخاوفهم، جاءوا للمستشفى بحثا عمن يشاركهم الغضب، بحثا عن قوة فى العدد. جاءوا كقطيع الكنيسة. وحاصر المستشفى معتدون مدنيون (ربما هم المواطنون الشرفاء الذى يخاطبهم عسكر مبارك ليل نهار) وبتواطؤ من حماة الأمن وحماة الثورة ليؤكدوا لهم ألا انتماء لكم سوى لقطيع الكنيسة.

جئنا نحن نبحث عن رفيق ميداننا، صاحب البسمة الساحرة، مينا الذى يشبهنا ونشبهه. اختارت الشهادة مينا لأنه ينتمى لقطيع الميدان والثورة، هكذا فهمت من أسرته التى أصرت أن تشرك زملائه فى كل قرار ــ لأنهم زملاؤه. ناضل مينا من خلف ستار العالم الآخر لتنفتح قلوب أهالى الشهداء لنا ونصبح رفاق كفاح واحد. فالدم واحد والدمع أيضا واحد، وكما رأينا الحقيقة فى دموع أمهات الشهداء بعد أن افتقدناها فى شاشات التليفزيون رأوا الحقيقة فى دموعنا. فهموا أننا رفاق مينا ونسوا أن يسألونا عن أسامينا بالريبة المعتادة.

أصدر المستشفى تقريره على نهج ماسبيرو: ماتوا بسكتة قلبية، أو كانت مشاجرة؟ تقدم القساوسة بنصيحتهم: لندفنهم سريعا فالجو حار والمشرحة بلا ثلاجات. تدخلنا نحن بغرور الميدان وسذاجته: ماذا عن العدالة؟ ماذا عن القصاص؟ هؤلاء آخر فرصة لإثبات الجرم، نحتاج لتقرير طب شرعى.

أى خبل هذا، أنمثل بأجساد أبنائنا بحثا عن عدالة لم نرها ولا مرة؟ ولا حتى مصادفة؟ أى عدالة  ونحن فقراء؟ أى عدالة ونحن أقباط؟ أى عدالة والقاتل يحكم؟ ألا تفهمون أننا ضعفاء؟

لكن بين صفوفنا مينا، وكانت أخته أول من وافق على التشريح، وبدأوا يقتنعون الواحد تلو الآخر، على مضض وتحت إلحاحنا وتشجيع الحقوقيين، ساعات من البكاء والنقاش والأحضان. نحارب الزمن خلالها بألواح ثلج ومراوح بائسة عسى أن تكون محبتنا كافية للحفاظ على طهارة الجثامين.

بمطلع نهار اليوم الثانى جاءت النيابة لتجد نصف الأهالى يطالب بالتشريح، فأصدر سيادة القاضى فرمانه: إما أن يصدر تصاريح دفن أو تكليف للطب الشرعى، أليس الكل فى الموت سواء؟ وطبعا لم يبخل القساوسة بنصائحهم: رفاقهم سيصلى عليهم سيدنا بعد وقت وجيز، لو تأخرتم يكون قد رجع إلى قلايته، ارحموا أبناءكم فجزاؤهم فى الجنة كبير.

وقفنا صفا واحدا على جبهة صراع مع النظام، لكن هذه المرة الجبهة فى العقل، وخط النار على القلوب. وكما انهزم النظام أمام صفوف الهتاف وصفوف الطوب، انهزم أمام صفوف التضامن. بعد سجال طويل أصدرت النيابة أمر بتشريح كل الجثامين.. بشرط أن نؤمن نحن عمل لجنة الطب الشرعى.

نعم، بدأ الأمر بأننا مسئولون عن تأمين تظاهراتنا، ثم تطور لنصبح مسئولين عن تأمين المنشآت العامة، وها نحن اليوم مسئولون عن تأمين موظفى الدولة إن أردنا أن تتصرف الدولة وكأنها دولة. لم نشغل نفسنا بسؤال «وما دور الشرطة والجيش»، فالإجابة واضحة على أجساد الشهداء.

قلنا للأهالى التشريح سيطول، دعونا ننقل الجثامين لمشرحة زينهم حيث الإمكانيات أفضل. عاد الخوف إلى عيونهم؛ صحيح نقل مينا لهم عدوى الإيمان بمصر، لكن ماكينة الإشاعات لم تتوقف عن العمل وعصابات الشرفاء لم تتوقف عن ترويع الجمع طوال الليل. لم يقولوها صراحة إكراما لنا لكننا فهمنا: لن نترك الحى القبطى، فنحن لا ندرى أى شر ينتظرنا خارجه.

كان علينا إذن أن نؤمن المستشفى، ونضمن للجنة ظروفا مناسبة للعمل. كان علينا أن نخلى المبنى من آلاف خائفة، ونضبط سلوك آلاف غاضبة. وما نحن إلا قلة دخيلة. كان علينا، ويا للمفارقة، أن نقوم بدور يشبه دور الأمن المركزى. جبهة جديدة ولا نملك إلا وحدة صفنا.

بدأت اللجنة عملها تحت حمايتنا، وتحت إشراف محامينا وأطبائنا، جنودنا المجهولين الذين خبروا كل مظاهر الظلم فأصبحوا أعلم بشواهد القتل والتعذيب وقرائن الجرائم والمذابح من خبراء الطب الشرعى. باشرت اللجنة عملها وكلنا قلق أن يدخل أحد الأهالى ويرى المشرط فى جسد ابنه فيهيج، أو أن تنهار صفوفنا أمام هجوم الشرفاء أو غضب المنكوبين.


*مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم*

تقلق وحدة صفنا كل المستفيدين، وأخطرهم تجار القضية، حلوا علينا بسمهم المعسول: أتثق فى تلك المحامية؟ دى شابة ومش عارفة حاجة.. أنا عندى خبرة طويلة، ومين دول؟ دول كلهم مسلمين، تأمن لهم إزاى؟ لقد حذرتنا من شهور يا مينا عندما قلت لنا: ضرورى ينضم ماسبيرو للتحرير، ضرورى مطالب الأقباط تبقى مطالب الشعب ومطالب الشعب تبقى مطالب الأقباط. والاختبار صعب يا مينا، فالسلطة غشيمة تضرب بعشوائية، أما هؤلاء فيعرفون موضع الجرح بدقة. قضينا باقى اليوم نحارب شائعاتهم الكاذبة واتهاماتهم الباطلة. نعيد كسب ثقة الجمع ونعيد له هدوءه.

قمنا بدور تصورنا فى البداية أنه شبيه بدور الأمن المركزى، لكن شتان، لن أفهم أبدا بعد اليوم كيف يتصور أى جهاز أمنى فى أى مكان فى العالم أن العنف وسيلة فعالة فى ضبط سلوك جماهير غاضبة أو خائفة، من الذى أشار على كل حكومات الأرض أن النزول بسلاح فى مواجهة جماهير سيهدئهم؟ لم نملك سلاحا أمام موجات الغضب إلا الأحضان، رمينا أجسادنا أمام الجموع وبالحضن وبدموع تبكى الشهداء استطعنا أن نبدد ضلالات واقع طائفى عسكرى وننشر حقيقة حلم مصر الحرة.

يا مينا، مصر الميدان هشة ممكن رصاصة واحدة طائشة تطيح بها.. يا مينا، مصر الميدان قوية ممكن حضن واحد ينقذها.. يا مينا، فى حضرتك فهمت تعاليم الأنبياء، متى يفهم العسكر؟

عندما بدأت لجنة الطب الشرعى عملها تذمر الخبراء من نقص الإمكانيات، من سوء الظروف، من فرض رقباء عليهم، ولكن فى النهاية فرض عليها أن تقوم بعملها. عندما قاربت اللجنة على الانتهاء من التشريح وبدأت فى كتابة أسباب الوفاة فجر أحدهم إشاعة أن التقارير كاذبة، ولأن أسباب الوفاة قد تذكر جرحا واحدا فقط هو القاتل حتى لو كان بالجسد عشرات الجروح صدق أهالى الشهداء وهاج الجمع وانهارت صفوفنا.

ونحن على شفا الانتصار واجهنا أصعب محنة، الأهالى آمنت بحلم العدالة، وتركتنا نعبث بأجساد أبنائها، وفاتها كرامة أن يصلى عليهم سيدنا بل وقد يتأخر الدفن لليلة أخرى، ضحوا بكل ما طلبنا منهم أن يضحوا به رغم ترددهم فى البداية، والآن يريدون ضمانا، يريدون أن يحسوا بتلك العدالة، ونحن نقدم لهم كلاما تقنيا وكعابيل قانونية غير مفهومة. لماذا يقول التقرير دهس بمركبة ثقيلة؟ الحق بيّن وكلنا نعلم أنها مدرعة، لماذا لا يقول مدرعة؟ ما هذا المقذوف النارى؟ لماذا لم تكتبوا «رصاص ميرى؟»، ألم تعدونى بعدالة؟ أين اسم الجانى وكلنا نعرفه؟

لم أعِ متى انتصرنا، فقد كنا غارقين فى تفاصيل التفاصيل، لكن فى لحظة نظرت حولى فوجدت  وحدة صفنا صارت تشمل العاملين فى المستشفى والأطباء والقساوسة. ماذا فعلت يا مينا؟ هل أيقظ ضعف ورقة حال أهلك ضميرهم أم أيقظت قوتك خيالهم؟ هل تخطينا كل تلك الحواجز فى ساعات فعلا؟ بل انضم لنا أطباء الطب الشرعى أيضا، كان الحل الوحيد هو أن نجلس مع كل أسرة على حدة، نشرح معنى أسباب الوفاة، والتفاصيل التى ستضاف لتقرير الطب الشرعى، ودور النيابة، ودور المحامين، وانتقلت العدوى للطبيب الشرعى وتحول من مجرد موظف إلى مشرف على العدالة، ربما عندما اضطر أن يترجم لغة تقارير اعتاد ألا يقرأها إلا الأقوياء إلى لغة الضعفاء تذكر أن الحق دائما مع الضعفاء؟ رأيتهم يصفون ملامح الشهداء للأهل ليطمئنوهم أنهم ليسوا مجرد جثث، ليثبتوا أنهم يعرفونهم ويهمهم ذكراهم. رأيت ما استشهدت أنت من أجله يتحقق ولو للحظة.

فى طريقنا للكنيسة كان انتصارنا كاملا، لم يعد أحد يسأل عن اسم من شارك فى حمل الشهداء، ومن قاد الهتاف، هل كان مسلما من اقترح أن نهتف «يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم»؟ يا له من سؤال سخيف. الدم واحد والدمع أيضا واحد.


*فأدر له الخد الأيسر*

قبل المستشفى القبطى كنا فى مستشفى آخر بعيدا عن الأحداث، ننتظر صورة أشعة على قدم أحمد المصاب برصاص حى.

وجدنا أحمد فى شارع طلعت حرب، كان يحاول مع رفاقه إنقاذ الوطن بالعودة لميدان التحرير. لم يكن قد مر على سقوط الشهداء إلا ساعات معدودة، لم يفكر الشباب فى موازين القوة، هل عددهم يكفى أم لا، ما العمل والقوات غير المسلحة (وفقا للمؤتمر الصحفى العالمى) تطلق الرصاص بسخاء. فكروا فقط فى هول ما سيحدث إن تُرك الميدان لمظاهرة المرتزقة التى انطلقت بمباركة الجيش والشرطة تهتف «إسلامية إسلامية». كنا جميعا نعلم أنها مظاهرة مفتعلة، محاولة لصبغ مذبحة عسكرية بصبغة أهلية وإلصاق التهمة بالسلفيين.

بدا لنا أحمد كبطل أسطورى وهو يقاوم زملاءه رافضا الذهاب إلى مستشفى متعللا بأن الجرح خفيف وأكيد الطلق مجرد خرطوش. أقنعناه أن نذهب لمستشفى خاص بعيد عن الأحداث وحملناه على أكتافنا. فى التاكسى حكى لنا أنه اعتقل وذاق تعذيب الجيش الذى لا يخطئ وجرب «نزاهة» قضائه العسكرى، حكى لنا عن إصابته فى موقعة الغدر بالعباسية. لم تمنعه الإصابات من النزول مجددا فى مواجهة الرصاص.

فى المستشفى بعد أن اكتشفنا أنه مصاب برصاص حى لا خرطوش حل علينا ضابط مباحث لاستجوابه، أبهرتنا صلابة أحمد وهو يرد على الضابط بكل برود وتحد، وأبهرنا أكثر اشمئزازه من تعليق ضابط المباحث «مسلم يعنى» عندما سأل عن اسمه. هل كان سيمنعه من العودة إلى بيته لو كان مسيحيا مثلا؟

لم يتبين لنا أن أحمد ضعيف مثلنا إلا من بكائه فى حضننا عندما طهر الطبيب جرحه، ولم ننتبه إلى أنه فتى فى سن الثانوى إلا وهو يرد بخوف على والدته فى المحمول: «ماسبيرو إيه بس يا ماما، لا أنا خارج مع أصحابى».

هل يعرف اللواء حمدى بدين أن بين صفوفنا من يخاف والدته الحنون أكثر مما يخاف الرصاص والمدرعات؟ هل سمع المشير هتافنا «يا مشير يا مشير من التحرير هنزف عريس» ونحن نصحب مينا فى زيارته الأخيرة للميدان؟ هل يفهم أى من العسكر معنى زيارة أم خالد سعيد لأم مينا دانيال؟ أم أنهم نسوا الدم والدمع والحضن والحلم ولم يعد لهم مكان فى صفوفنا حتى بعد أن اتسعت لتشمل من خذلونا من قبل؟​


----------



## حبة خردل (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: علاء عبد الفتاح : علاء عبد الفتاح*

قررت النيابة العسكرية، أمس الأحد 30/10/2011، حبس الناشط السياسي علاء عبد الفتاح وبهاء صابر المتهمين فى قضية أحداث ماسبيرو خمسة عشر يوما على ذمة التحقيق، كما وجهت النيابة العسكرية لـ12 متهما في أحداث ماسبيرو و5 حركات تهمة التحريض على المؤسسة العسكرية، لكل من الشهيد مينا دانيال الذي توفي إثر إطلاق أعيرة ناريه عليه من أعلى ورامي كامل وهاني الجزيري وجوزيف نصر الله والقساوسة فلوبتير ومتياس وشريف رمزي وابرام لوسيل وثروت كمال وصبري زخاري.  

كما اتهمت حركات شباب 6 أبريل والعدالة والحرية واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو وأقباط بلاقيود وأقباط من أجل مصر بالتحريض على الأحداث.

وصرح سيف الإسلام عبد الفتاح، والد علاء، والمحامى والناشط الحقوقي، خلال مداخلة تليفونية لـ"الجزيرة مباشرمصر " بأن ابنه رفض الإجابة على أسئلة النيابة حول اتهامة بالتحريض ضد المؤسسة العسكرية والتجمهر، مضيفا أن ابنه رافض لفكرة محاكمة المدنيين أمام المحاكمات العسكرية.





الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح





قائمة الاتهام وضعت الشهيد مينا دانيال كمتهم اول


----------



## حبة خردل (31 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلامهم كتبوه بدمهم

كلام الشرفاء لن يموت

دم الشرفاء يصرخ إلى يوم الدينونة
*


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بقى معقول الناس اللى تكتب الكلام ده تتحاكم

نابع من قلبهم وحرقتهم على الثوره والشهداء 

ربنا يكون معاه ويطلع على خير ويكمل المسيره
​


----------



## rania79 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

هنقول اية بس
مفيش تعليق والهى


----------



## BITAR (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رب المجد يقف بجوارك وينجيك من فخ العسكر
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 ديسمبر 2011)

تم الافراج آخيراً عن علاء عبد الفتاح صباح اليوم ​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*





اول صوره لعلاء بعد الافراج
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*


حبة خردل قال:



عسكر مبارك الذين دهسهم، ولا إعلام مبارك الذى سحب منهم لقب شهيد ونعتهم بالقتلة، ولا نيابة مبارك التى تملصت من البحث عن حقهم،

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تصحيح واجب لتصريحات هذا الغبي الاعمي الرعديد الذي يتصنع البطولة علاء عبد الفتاح الذي لا يجرؤ علي التلفظ بلفظ واحد علي القتلة الحقيقيين .. الاخوان و السلفيين و جيشهم المتعصب*​ 
*

*
​ 
*عسكر .. الاخوان المسلمين و السلفيين .. الذي دهسهم*
*إعلام .. الاخوان المسلمين و السلفيين .. الذى سحب منهم لقب شهيد ونعتهم بالقتلة، *
*ولا نيابة .. الاخوان المسلمين و السلفيين .. التى تملصت من البحث عن حقهم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 ديسمبر 2011)

> تم الافراج آخيراً عن علاء عبد الفتاح صباح اليوم ​




شكرا للخبر الجميل


----------



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *تصحيح واجب لتصريحات هذا الغبي الاعمي الرعديد الذي يتصنع البطولة علاء عبد الفتاح الذي لا يجرؤ علي التلفظ بلفظ واحد علي القتلة الحقيقيين .. الاخوان و السلفيين و جيشهم المتعصب*​
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 * عصام أعتقد اسلوبك أقل من انى اوصفه لانى مهما وصفته هيكون قليل
ياريت تحترمنا شويه
لو الموضوع مش عاجبك لو هترد بالطريقه دى الافضل انك متردش
انا ساكت بقالى كتيير بس اعتقد كده كفايه اؤى
علاء عبد الفتاح اللى كان محبوس مع النشطاء المسيحين فى مجزرة ماسبيرو مش عاجبك
غالبا انت مفيش حد عاجبك غير نظام مبارك *
*ارجوك ارحمنا شويه*
*هو انت موركش اى حاجه فى الحياه غير الحوار ده تتكلم فيه؟*


----------



## حبة خردل (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*زيارة علاء عبد الفتاح لـ أحمد حرارة بعد ان عاد حرارة من فرنسا بعد فقد نور عينيه*

[YOUTUBE]RwcZNqBHlUo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*افتكر انه عندما تتهجم يا استاذ عصام علي ناشط يحمل بداخله كل هذا التعاطف مع الاقباط كقضيه علي الاقل و ليس كدين و اسرته ليبراليه هكذا و امه و اخته و مراته مش محجبين يبقي للاسف دا قصر نظر حاد جدا*

*بقي الاخ علاء جبان و رعديد عشان بيواجه المجلس الذي تصفه انت و ليس انا بالمجلس الاسلامي و الجيش الاسلامي الاخواني لاحظ انه حضرتك دائما من تصفه علي هذا النحو و ليس انا لاني افخر بالجيش لاسباب تخصني و ليس المجلس العسكري هوا كل الجيش و ليس الجيش منحصرا في المجلس العسكري ...*

*المجلس يؤخذ منه و يرد و يجب ان يكون عرضه للنقد اذا ما اراد تحسين ادائه عن الحالي حتي تتم انتخابات الرئاسه و يتم انهاء حكم الحاكم العسكري الذي طالما عانينا منه لمده ستين عاما*

*لا احد يعجبك سوي مبارك قولنا هو حر في رايه*

*و لكن ان تصف شخصا يعتقل و يبهدل و يرفض الحياه المريحه منذ انضمامه لحركه كفايه في 2006- 2007 تقريبا دا بقي الي يعني معرفش اقول ايه عليه...*

*هل عشان حضرتك اكبر سنا مننا هل هذا يعطيك الحق في تسفيه فكرنا مثلا كانما عدمت عقولنا كالبيبيهات؟؟؟؟* *زي حكايه اللواء البطران برضه الي ناقص تطلعه انتحر!!!*

*اسفه*

*مبارك لا يستاهل الاسف ولا الشفقه عليه لا هوا ولا ابنه الفاشل حرامي بانك اوف امريكا نزيل مصحات لندن النفسيه*

*اسفه لن اتعاطف معه يوما حتي لو صارت البلد صومال اخري لانه هوا الي هيكون السبب في كدا*

*هتقولي سلفيين و اخوان هقول لحضرتك لم تكن نيته صافيه في الخلاص منهم بل سابهم علي راحتهم خالص و لك في عادل عفيفي السلفي من الشرطه مثال و دليل انه الشرطه كانت مخترقه بالسلفيين و الاخوان*

*ارجو ترك ردي كما هوا لاني راعيت اقصي درجات ظبط النفس فيه جدا و ارجو تركه من باب احترام الراي الاخر و لو مره واحده هنا*

*و ارجوا مراجعه بعض المواقف سيدي الفاضل*

*سلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*يغلق لحين تواجد روك والبت فى امر العضو المعنى
*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يغلق لحين تواجد روك والبت فى امر العضو المعنى
> *



*تم فتح الموضوع *


----------

